

Show HN: Glee – Delightfully Simple Help Desk Software/Shared Inboxes for Teams - johnkevinmbasco
https://gleehq.com/signup

======
shadowzick
Wow! The app looks promising and works great, it's very clean. I'll introduce
this to my friends and colleagues. Keep up the good work!

~~~
fiatjaf
Hello shadowzick, how are you doing?

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
Is there any further information? It's just a sign up form & the homepage is a
template filler.

~~~
johnkevinmbasco
Hi there! You and your team can use it to easily collaborate on customer
support, sales, hiring etc... It's currently used by 12 companies who
participated in our private beta. Now we want more users to try out the app so
we can get more feedback. This is the private beta signup page that we used -
[http://signup.gleehq.com/](http://signup.gleehq.com/) . You can check it out
to get more info like how the dashboard looks. Signup an signin to try the
app, it's working, we just didn't have the time to design the home page :)

PS: you can also check it's fb page for more info -
[https://www.facebook.com/GleeHQ](https://www.facebook.com/GleeHQ)

------
fiatjaf
What does "hq" stand for?

~~~
johnkevinmbasco
Hi fiatjaf! It means headquarters. Anyway, let me know if you need any help in
trying out the app. I would really appreciate it if you can provide feedback.
Constructive criticisms are welcome :)

~~~
fiatjaf
What does you app offers that is different or better than the other thousands
of helpdesk apps out there?

